# Gambusia Holbrooki



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience with this fish? Are they as aggressive and fry eating machines like Afinnis?


----------



## Oddball Fish (Jun 21, 2014)

Ahhh, the notorious mosquito fish.  not necessarily, as recent studies suggest that they do more damage to other native population, thru their predatory nature, than they do good. Although they do make good feeders. Rather than type a book here, check this out.
Gambusia holbrooki, Eastern mosquitofish : aquarium


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Moderator please remove


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi,

My experience with these fish is almost the same to the gambusia affinis. They're also fin nippers. Not among their own species but they'll nip at other fishes' fins. I would keep them seperate from other species...

Take care,
"S"


----------

